# Alternative therapies to help PCOS long cycles?



## Masie

Hi everyone,

I am relatively new to this site and would really like some advice. I have PCOS and never get af. She has visited me only twice this year of which one was induced. We also have male factor issues and have been referred for ICSI but will not get seen until July next year.

At the moment I feel like we are stuck in limbo and no  one wants to help us. It would make me really happy to get into a regular cycle and I was wondering if anyone could recommend anything at all to help. I have a high lh but normal FSH. I am also on metformin.

I would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks Masie xx.


----------



## Lipgloss

Hi Masie

Your history sounds a bit similar to mine, except we are going to start Clomid in January just in case it helps us before we get to the IVF/ICSI stage.

I too have PCOS and have only had 3 periods all year. I have tried everything in the book and nothing has regulated my cycle, but this doesn't mean it wouldn't work for you! 

Popular ideas for regulating long cycles of PCOS sufferers include:

A low carb/GI diet (there's a good book by Rick Gallop)

Regular exercise (cardiovascular and weight training). This keeps weight down and also uses up excess testosterone in the system

Herbs (you can visit a herbalist and get a special prescription)

Accupuncture/reflexology has been proved pretty successful with PCOS patients.

Relaxation (yeah right!).

Supplementing with vitamins to restore difficencies and help balance the body's hormones.

Hope this gives you some ideas,

Theres quite a good book by a lady called Collette Harris, if you  haven't already tried it?

Good luck, let us know how you get on!
Kate


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Masie,

I also have PCOS, although when left to my own devices I do get periods - about every 8 weeks or so, but I don't ovulate. Since starting a number of alternative therapies in the summer I've been having 4.5 - 5 week cycles, and according to the OPKs I've been ovulating too.

I've been seeing a reflexologist who has been wonderful. Initially I saw her once a week then after a month I went down to two treatments a cycle. She's told me I could go down to one a cycle but I really enjoy them and I'm sure it's doing me good, so I'm sticking with it at the moment. Within one cycle of seeing her my cycles were down to five weeks and have stayed there apart from when we had an early miscarriage in September which threw everything off for a while. 

I've also been taking some herbs which were recommended by a qualified herbalist friend of mine. I take Agnus Castus and Wild Yam every morning. I started taking them at the same time that I started the reflexology, so it could be either of them, or both that is helping, but I'm choosing to keep up with both of them for now. If you do decide to try herbs, then please go to see a qualified herbalist rather than self prescribing. Some herbs are really not suited to certain conditions and you need to see someone who knows their stuff to be sure you're taking what's right for you.

My only advice if you go for the reflexology is to find a therapist who has lots of experience, and if you can find one who has successfully helped women with fertility before then even better. Mine has been practising since 1987 and has helped numerous women who've gone on to have healthy pregnancies. Don't be afraid to ring up a few and quiz them before deciding who to go with.

Whatever you decide to go for I wish you the very best of luck with it, and I'd love to hear how you get on.

Best wishes,

Gina.


----------



## lollypop67

Hi Masie

I was in the same position re PCOS and absent AF, also have male factor too.  Gynae symptoms got on top of me earlier this year, I've just had seven months of metformin.  Good news is my weight has dropped by almost three stones and have just had 35 day AF for three months in a row, can hardly believe it.  Even should we not be blessed with a BFP next time and chuffed that I feel so well at last.  

Best of luck to you XXX


----------



## lollypop67

Durr, just re read your post re alt therapies ( it is early!)  Ive also been having reflexology every two to three weeks for 2 months, same comments as Gina!


----------

